# OBROID C2 Projekt



## Basell (10. Januar 2017)

Moin alle Miteinander,

eine frage an euch wegen meines OBROID C2 Projektes das ich bald Starten werde.
Dazu bin ich gerade einiges am Einkaufen,
eine frage an euch.

Ich suche ein USB Kabel zu Hohlstecker 2,5/0,8 mm, Pluspol innen das 2A hat. 
Oder welches Micro USB Kabel brauche ich für die Stromversorung über Micro usb zu USB ? 

Weil den Strom möchte ich über den TV abzapfen 

Software wird Rasplex drauf laufen


Darüber hinaus kennt jemand einen Funktionierenden Power Button ? Mit dem ich den OBROID C2 problemlos Runter und Hochfahren lassen kann


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2017)

Das geben die USB-Specs nicht her.


----------



## Laudian (11. Januar 2017)

USB Hubs (sollten)ohne Anmeldung eines Gerätes nur 100/150 mA geben, nach Anmeldung des Gerätes am Hub 0,5/0,9 A (USB 2/3).

Es gibt natürlich immer wieder Geräte, die entgegen der Spezifikation auch mehr Strom liefern, aber ich würde nicht darauf trauen, dass das gut geht, mit 2A liegst du ja ordentlich drüber.


----------



## Basell (11. Januar 2017)

Laut Hersteller soll auch über Micro USB problemlos die Stromversorung geliefert werden,
daher sollte doch normal dann gehen ? 

Wollte eigentlich das Projekt in einen TV einbauen und per USB den Strom dann abzweigen


----------



## Laudian (11. Januar 2017)

Wo hast du die Info her ? Ich konnte keine derartigen Aussagen auf der Website finden.


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2017)

Von der Odroid Webseite.
Das setzt aber ein USB-Netzteil voraus.
Der Fernseher wird nur max 500mA liefern.
Bei nem YKabel 1A. Aber das ist Wunschdenken.


----------



## Hatuja (11. Januar 2017)

Das kommt auf den TV an. Viele haben extra USB Buchsen, die für Festplatten gedacht sind. Die sind dann auch extra gekennzeichnet mit z.B. "USB HDD" oder "HDD IN" und liefern dementsprechend mehr Ampere. Wie viel genau muss man im Handbuch nachschlagen (bei meinem Samsung TV sind es 1A, was z.B. für einen Raspberry reicht).


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2017)

Für nen RPi1/2 mag das stimmen.
Den 3er kann man so nicht mehr betreiben.


----------



## Basell (12. Januar 2017)

Einzgie wo für ich nun noch eine Lösung brauche ist
ein On OFF Schalter.

Den ich möchte den Obroid nicht dauerhaft am Strom lassen, genutzt wird er vielleicht 2-3 mal die Woche und ich will nicht das er dieganze zeit im Energie sparmodus dran hängt. Sondern richtig aus geht.
Also wie einen normalen PC herrunterfahren lassen


----------



## Basell (13. Januar 2017)

Ist es jemanden hier bekannt ob beim  obroid auch das Tool funktioniert `?
RemotePi Board for Pi 3


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Januar 2017)

Steckdosenleiste mit Schalter?

Für den Pi gibt es ein Netzteil mit Schalter: Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: raspberry pi netzteil schalter 

nur verbraucht der doch so wenig Strom, dass das egal sein dürfte....


----------



## Basell (14. Januar 2017)

2.5 3A haben die
ist das nicht schlim ? Weil der C2 braucht ja nur max 2 a


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Januar 2017)

Nein...
wenns dich stört nimmst das einzelne USB Kabel mit Schalter und nimmst ein Netzteil, das du für passend hältst.
Rydges Micro USB Ladekabel (mit An/Ausschaltknopf am Kabel) fur Raspberry Pi 2 und Modell B+ (B Plus) B / A & Banana Pi - Pi 3 und Android Devices wie Smartphones, Powerbank, Bluetooth Lautsprecher, MP3 MP4 GPS (Micro Schalter Kabel): Amazon.de: Garten


----------



## Basell (14. Januar 2017)

Gibt es diese Schalter auch mit einem Holstecker ? Also der normale dc anschluss von c2


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Januar 2017)

mit Sicherheit....musst du nur finden. Zur Not einfach Steckdosenleiste nehmen.


----------



## Basell (15. März 2017)

Kann man ein Handy Ladekabel nehmen und den USB Strom Adapter dafür ?
Die geben oft ja auch mehr als 2a , kommen trotz dem beim odroid c2  nur 2a an oder mehr ? 

Müsste das wissen weil ich ja dann extra ein 2a Adapter kaufen muss falls mein 2.5a adapter zu viel strom anliefert und dasgerät schaden nehmen kann.


----------



## Hatuja (15. März 2017)

An ein Netzteil mit einer max. Ausgangsleistung von 2.5 Ampere (bei 5 Volt) kannst du auch einen Verbraucher (Odroid) hängen, der nur 2 Ampere (bei 5 Volt) benötigt, wenn die Spannung (Volt) übereinstimmt. Der Verbraucher nimmt sich dann so viel, wie er braucht.


----------

